# Iseki ???????



## Mr Jones (Aug 7, 2007)

Has anyone even heard of an Iseki ?????????? Need help.....Desperately !!!!!!!!


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Japanese manufacturer of MF compacts since the 1200 series(?). Well-built, reliable units with some crossover parts depending upon model. I think I read that the TAxxx models are the more preferred for loader work than the TU's (heavier frame), and have a better chance of crossing to a MF.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

also made for bolens heres a very nice link check it out. http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/diesel.htm later james


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

What kind of help do you need??


----------



## Mr Jones (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, Information appears pretty scarce here in Australia. She's a TX5000 4WD unit with a slasher. She's spent most of her life on farms in Tully, North Queensland (Australia's wettest town) and I don't think she's ever been under cover.... hence she's got more rust than a big bag of rusty things !!!! The fuel cap is missing, the head lights are gone the exhaust has been modified, the starter motor is busted, the tyres are cracking, the steering wheel is falling off, the gear lever is now 20mm pipe, all the plate steel levers need replacing, the steps bend when you put weight on them and the slasher frame has more holes than swiss cheese........ and I haven't even had her running yet..... but apart from all that she's good !!! Oh I also have a ride-on with a Briggs & Stratton engine that I have to look at too !!! Any information on this tractor would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Mr Jones....

Try these guys mate....(www.southern-global.com) they specialize in many Japanese tractors including Iseki. Surprised You haven't heard of them as they...and another: Len Sheaffer "Town & Country Tractor" ship all over the globe .

Keep us posted and good luck, 

Mark


----------

